# Smoke mold infested weed?



## hejdaman (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi, i want to know if it´s possible to dry and smoke weed that have had mold? I know it´s not very good to smoke mold infested weed, but maybe there is a way to get the mold off or something? 

I will grow outdoors this summer, and there is a possible risk that i can get mold on my plants in the fall. I grow some super autos from Flash seeds, and some early photo strains from High Rise seeds. The earliest photos are ready the end of august. And the super autos are ready in the end of july. But most of the photos are ready in the middle of september. I live at 56-57 north lat, so the weather here are not that mercyful in the fall. 

What do you think?


----------



## hejdaman (Apr 25, 2012)

Seriously? That sound too good to be true. Have you successfully done it? 

I heard that you can make hash out of it. You just filter out all the mold. 

/H.


----------



## djlifeline (Apr 25, 2012)

Mate mould is dangerous to humans! How mouldy? Cut it off/out and water cure or just throw it away.


----------



## k0ijn (Apr 25, 2012)

hejdaman said:


> Hi, i want to know if it´s possible to dry and smoke weed that have had mold? I know it´s not very good to smoke mold infested weed, but maybe there is a way to get the mold off or something?
> 
> I will grow outdoors this summer, and there is a possible risk that i can get mold on my plants in the fall. I grow some super autos from Flash seeds, and some early photo strains from High Rise seeds. The earliest photos are ready the end of august. And the super autos are ready in the end of july. But most of the photos are ready in the middle of september. I live at 56-57 north lat, so the weather here are not that mercyful in the fall.
> 
> What do you think?



You can water cure the weed if you really must smoke it.

Smoking / eating mold can be fatal, make sure you do a proper water cure.

You can't water cure weed in 10 minutes.. Not properly anyway.
I would suggest you search for water curing on the forum to get a proper guide / how to.

If you find water curing too difficult I would suggest you throw the weed out.


----------



## hejdaman (May 7, 2012)

I don´t think that it would be a proiblem. I saw somewhere that you can use a little bit of H2O2 in a kind of "bath" for the weed, so the mold just die off and lets go, floats off the weed.

Anybody tried it?


----------



## kentuckyboy (May 7, 2012)

I smoked some moldy buds when I was younger, and I ended up with a chest cold. Needless to say I won't be smoking moldy buds ever again. It just isn't worth it.


----------



## sfttailpaul (May 7, 2012)

hejdaman said:


> Hi, i want to know if it´s possible to dry and smoke weed that have had mold? I know it´s not very good to smoke mold infested weed, but maybe there is a way to get the mold off or something?
> 
> I will grow outdoors this summer, and there is a possible risk that i can get mold on my plants in the fall. I grow some super autos from Flash seeds, and some early photo strains from High Rise seeds. The earliest photos are ready the end of august. And the super autos are ready in the end of july. But most of the photos are ready in the middle of september. I live at 56-57 north lat, so the weather here are not that mercyful in the fall.
> 
> What do you think?


ABSOLUTELY DO NOT SMOKE OR INGEST MOLDED WEED, WHAT-SO-EVER. Toss it!!! I know that's hard but consider the ramifications if you do. You'd be introducing lethal pathogens into your body. Is that worth the risk. I know a few idiots that were not believers and went ahead and consumed it. One guy got a Pneumonia type infection in his lungs that landed him in the hospital for three weeks and bedridden at home another 4 months. Another guy got so violently sick from eating it (thought eating was safe, smoking was not) that he threw up, bloody too, for a day and a half and wound up with permanent esophagus damage from the convulsion like vomiting he had.
Consider shaking the plants after a rain to rid the most water off and/or covering the buds with plastic bags when rain is imminent.
Again, IMHO it is not worth it. Besides it smells terrible. I would surmise that the taste matches the smell. Would you eat moldy food? Of course not, however the Vikings ate their moldy rye bread on their voyages because that's all they had left to eat. Had zero choice; you however, have a choice. BTW, that's how Psychedelics were discovered. If you are really desperate, mold some rye bread (must have the seeds in it) and go ahead and eat it. (I actually did this many years ago in the 70's. Young and stupid; would try anything). Tasted like pure musty $hit and was nearly impossible to swallow. I had to chase it with hard liquor to rid the after taste and then it still lingered. It is similar to LSD!


----------



## xDOWNSOUTHx (May 7, 2012)

Don't even take a chance. You will regret it if you start getting ill over it.


----------



## stak (May 7, 2012)

hejdaman said:


> Hi, i want to know if it´s possible to dry and smoke weed that have had mold? I know it´s not very good to smoke mold infested weed, but maybe there is a way to get the mold off or something?
> 
> I will grow outdoors this summer, and there is a possible risk that i can get mold on my plants in the fall. I grow some super autos from Flash seeds, and some early photo strains from High Rise seeds. The earliest photos are ready the end of august. And the super autos are ready in the end of july. But most of the photos are ready in the middle of september. I live at 56-57 north lat, so the weather here are not that mercyful in the fall.
> 
> What do you think?



Would you eat mold infested food?


----------



## Amaximus (May 7, 2012)

Dude, just toss it.

You.... Might... Die.... Lol.


----------



## MonkE (May 7, 2012)

Don't take a chance with mold.

If you don't remove all the living spores the mold can establish itself in your lungs and cause a nasty infection. Trying to make edibles from moldy weed can prove more dangerous as ingesting these spores can be fatal.

On top of this.. If you end up with a toxic mold it will be almost impossible to remove all the toxins from the weed. These toxins can have a wide range of effects on your health.

Not all mold is dangerous... Lots of guys will get away with smoking and eating moldy weed without issue... You don't want to become the one that gets fucked up from it. Cut away any mold and take steps to prevent it from spreading.


----------



## everbgreen (May 7, 2012)

I smoked weed with bud rot that had been dipped in peroxide. It tasted like rotten vegetation and made me gag.


----------



## MonkE (May 7, 2012)

Peroxide doesn't kill mold.. Or rather, it's extremely ineffective and will cause some molds to replicate quicker.


----------



## ubermench (May 8, 2012)

just water cure it.no more mold&lower tar but=thc.if you don't know how to water cure.just soak it (once dry) in luke warm water for about 10 minutes,then gently squeeze the water out and let dry overnight on paper towels & viola! mold free! it will dry a little darker,and will loose some of the original smell,but you can take bigger smoother hits and its now redeamed from mold ruination! happy trails to all


----------



## MonkE (May 9, 2012)

Simply soaking the mold won't remove everything. You may kill the mold but dead spores and toxins left behind can still be harmful. Especially especially especially to someone who may be allergic to certain molds. You really will need to clip away anything you think touched mold too.

If you grow outside pick a strain based from a mainland that's extremely humid. These strains seem to develop a chemical resistance to molds. Thailand is a great one because their also sativas with airy profiles so they get great air circulation through buds.


----------



## KronDonSmoker (May 9, 2012)

I would follow the advice that seems to be the consensus here dont smoke it...We dont want the first weed fatality now..then it will never get legal lol......But seriously your better off just getting rid of the buds with mold and smoke the ones that are good to go


----------



## k0ijn (May 9, 2012)

ubermench said:


> just water cure it.no more mold&lower tar but=thc.if you don't know how to water cure.just soak it (once dry) in luke warm water for about 10 minutes,then gently squeeze the water out and let dry overnight on paper towels & viola! mold free! it will dry a little darker,and will loose some of the original smell,but you can take bigger smoother hits and its now redeamed from mold ruination! happy trails to all


Don't follow this guys 'advice'.
Not only is it bad advice but you can get really sick if you do so.

You cannot properly water cure mold infested weed by soaking it in water (warm or cold) for 10 minutes, it's an absurd and ridiculous statement.
The only reason I'm leaving this post up is so it can be discredited so people don't follow this kind of dangerously bad 'advice'.

Do NOT smoke mold infested weed without doing a proper water cure for a good amount of time to make sure that no mold is present.
If you are in doubt about water curing, throw the weed away. Don't take chances.


----------



## ubermench (May 10, 2012)

honestly I've done the water cure on molded bud since the 1970's,but if you're that worried about it try putting 10 drops of cinnamin oil in a 16oz of water boil for a minutes,let cool to luke warm then water cure,if the buds are huge break them up so they soak evenly.the cinnaldehyde in cinn. oil kills all mold spores at less then 1 part per 10,000 ,it also kills germs 'viruses and airborn spores . it will have a cinnamin flavor but it will work.I use cinnamin oil(cassia) when I remediate mold out of houses( I've done 2 this year) I boil it with a mixed with clove oil .they both very effectively kill stachibotritis black mold (deadly) and all other mold spores in the air & on the walls effectively.but after just a water cure you'll be fine to smoke it.1st of all even mold spores die/oblitherate when put to fire and are smoked,but you could also add just a 1/8 thimble full of bleach to 20oz of water you're using to cure ,which will also insure no mold!if I thought there was even the slightest chance on this earth you could hurt yourself or worse,I'ld never recommend the water cure .If you feel safer letting the weed soak longer, I doubt that would do any harm to the weed in terms of potentcy.But I'm pretty sure you'ld loose more of the flavor of the weed.Thats why I advised a 10 minute soak.If you know that a water cure will work,why would you doubt that 10 minutes would be sufficient ? But if you have any mold health concerns for peace of mind try cassia cinnamin oil desoved into it.the cinnaldehyde boils out of the oil binder,and releases into the water,cinnaldehyde is one of the strongest known mold and sporeicides.ultimatly I merely tried to help some people save some good weed, and certainly not to hurt anyone.I do have allergies to many things and have never had a reaction to any water cured for 10 minutes weed.Lastly you advise people not to do this unless its "a proper water cure for a good time to make sure no mold is present"Whats a good amount time ? how long speciffcally do you advise?


----------



## Amaximus (May 10, 2012)

Dude, just throw it out.


----------



## ubermench (May 10, 2012)

IF YOU LIVE ANYWHERE NEAR TAMPA I'ld buy it from you,water cure it and smoke it with no fear.the advise about a strain from Thailand is good growing advise,but humid weather origin weed once harvested has no more resistance to developing mold during a cure process than any other weed.mold resistant strains are just much less likely to develop a problem when mold gets on them while growing,but they still get mold on them and it grows on them if you have a rainy cold period for weeks before harvest.it just does'nt bother the plant as much as other strains.its not so much an evolved chemical resistance to mold, but rather less dense buds that air passes through more readily.I've somehow been vilified for trying to help people not loose good weed.I know a good deal more about mold than 999,999,out of1,000,000.I've had to remediate black mold out of a rental property I own, and out of my mothers house after a water pipe broke & flooded/molded up a large room.If you really belief something to be dangerous to your health then throw it away needlessly,BUT nature gave of us a wonderful gift ,which can tell us whether or not mold is still present after water curing ,our olfactory senses (smell). If there's still mold present it will smell like mold.all weed has a very small amount of mold in it as does all air we breath,an injurious amount will smell profoundly of it! but look I'm just trying to help others,I've water cured more molded weed down through the years than I can remember & water curing always works for me!! happy trails to ya!


----------

